# Axle Seals Leaking



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

My axle seals are leaking with only 45k miles on them. Of course they are just out of warranty.
Could any of my towing habits caused this? I do tow in overdrive on the flat and straight.
I have never been a light foot on the gas when not towing either. Nothin crazy but if I'm paying for a V8 I want to use it.
The tire place quoted about 5-6 hundred to change them. Is there a better type to replace them with other than factory?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

4ME, how about more details? Front or rear axle seals, or both? Not sure about a Titan, but on a domestic name axle seals should be a lot less than that. It really isn't that tough a job on most vehicles. It's been a while, but the ones I've done didn't require bearing removal, it was done (on the rear) by pulling the brakes and backing plate off, then unbolting a flange that carries the seal.

I know I'm older than sand, but that sure seems like a lot.

Sluggo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Axle seal leaks have nothing to do with how much you tow or if it is in OD or not so do not worry about that. As far as the cost, well at 90 bucks an hour I can see 4 hours work and another 100 on the parts could easily cost that much.

I would do it myself as that is just the kind of guy I am but as mentioned by Sluggo, we would love more details.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It's the rear axle on a 2wd. just seems like low mileage to have that problem.
I am shure I could shop around for a better price.
Are there aftermarket seals that are better than factory?
I thought the additional heat from towing might have something to do with it.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Did you by chance replace the rear diff fluid with synthetic based fluid? On the earlier 1st gen Tundra's, the axle seals were not designed to handle synthetics and they would leak if the owner made the "switch". Later on the seals were redesigned to work with synthetics. Not sure about your truck.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

No synthetics but I will keep that in mind.Thanks!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Bring it to me in NY and I'll do it for $300. The quote you got is IMHO out of line.
Bob


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

4ME said:


> My axle seals are leaking with only 45k miles on them. Of course they are just out of warranty.
> Could any of my towing habits caused this? I do tow in overdrive on the flat and straight.
> I have never been a light foot on the gas when not towing either. Nothin crazy but if I'm paying for a V8 I want to use it.
> The tire place quoted about 5-6 hundred to change them. Is there a better type to replace them with other than factory?


To bad you not closer to me the seals are around 6 dollars each and 2 to 3 hours to replace them all . Find another shop .


----------

